# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [Ηχεία PC] Logitech z-906

## Rein

Καλησπερα εχω τα logitech τα z-906 και οπως ειναι το subwoofer απο πισω ειναι η υποδοχες τον 5 ηχείων,  μια μερα καθώς κουνούσα τα καλώδια βραχυκύκλωσαν (πεταξε μια σπίθα) και απο τοτε σταματήσαν τα λειτουργουν μονο οι 2 υποδοχες τον πίσω ηχειων. γνωριζετε τι μπορει να επαθαν? καποιον μαστορα απο θεσσαλονικη αν δεν ειναι ευκολο το ανταλλακτικο να το αλλαξω, και περιπου το κοστος επισκευης του?

----------


## Papas00zas

Κάψιμο εξόδων. Πρεπει να δεις τι έχει στην ενισχυση....μαλλον εχει ολοκληρωμενο και θελιε αλλαγή μαζί με τα εξαρτήματα που αφορούν εκείνες τις εξόδους
Καποιον απο Θεσσαλονίκη δεν ξερω αλλά το κοστος να το κανεις μονος σου βγαίνει 10-15 ευρω αναλογα....βαρια 20

----------

